# Modeling slump...



## woody (Oct 29, 2013)

I have 4 projects sitting on the bench and cant find the motivation to get back on them, what do you guys do when you find your self in this situation.

P-47D paint scheme is kicking my but.
Fw190D-9 ready for decals but iam not happy with the paint.
IL-2m3 well anyways.
A6M5 this was to take a break from the others.


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 29, 2013)

I have the same problem but with winter almost here I'll probably do more.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2013)

You're no different than 99% of the modelers on this site. I went through it for several years until I found this site. I didn't jump right back in though. I went through tons of threads, picking up ton of tips and ideas. I also started doing something I hadn't done before; research. I've got a crap load of sites bookmarked into various categories(though I'm not sure how I'm going to re-category them once Igoogle dies at the end of the month). It takes almost 2 minutes to go from top to bottom in my bookmarks. I'm just gonna say, have patience and it'll come. In the "How many unfinished kits do you have" thread, I've listed about 24. These stressed me out sometimes only minor problems and that's why I gave up for a while. Right now I going back and looking at which once can be an easy fix and am working on two right now. Just remember, it's a hobby and enjoy it and as a great man has often said, "It's not a race". Hope this helps a bit Jerry.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

Beer. 
Seriously. It helps.
I have so many half finished kits; sometimes you get to a point where you don't want to move on. Put it away, and wait while you work on something else.
Eventually you will pull that kit back out, and the problem will resolve itself. Happens all the time!
It's called modelers block. And it is just a step for a high stepper!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been suffering myself for a number of years myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Beer.
> Seriously. It helps.



That's the way I used to work on my models. Drink and build until I crazy glued something to myself, then call her a night. 

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

You know, I have never glued something to myself...
Dang it, now I have probably cursed myself!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> That's the way I used to work on my models. Drink and build until I crazy glued something to myself, then call her a night.
> 
> Geo



Like to your ear or something?
I am curious!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 29, 2013)

Just got a mental picture of George walking around with a propeller glued to his ear


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2013)

It wasn't like I had a fuselage or half a wing glued to a body part or anything, not that I remember, I think. It was more... loading up the cyano on a small piece, holding it place, losing a small chunk of sidereal time and having to rip the offending piece off, always it seems, in the nick of time.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

You are opening more questions than you are answering!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 30, 2013)

Most of my models have had some form of skin graft!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2013)

Step away, till you're ready again...it will come...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Make a big fry up, bacon etc., etc., crack open a couple of chilled ones..... 

What my fellow patie....inma....colleagues say mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## woody (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for laugh and input guys Geo be careful with that superglue.


----------



## javlin (Oct 31, 2013)

I get it also from time to time and recently were I use to require a 2-3 hour window to work I have got it knock down to 1hr or less.I will Woody make an effort 2-4 nights aweek 4hrs.Now you know what is the real motivation I open up the cabinet doors and see 150 unbuilts and I go "Gawd I got to get hump'in"  then a good war movie and I turn into a kid again.Plane in hand flying around the room


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep, I still do that too.
Raummm, Taka, taka, taka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm kinda in the middle of one now.......... slump.
Too much on my plate. too many other things getting in the way.
I get stuck in looking for something, then not able to get it and sluummmp city.
Right now it's MM OD for my Havoc. And I'm trying to gang up custom decals for the museum and I can't go in cause it's a construction site with limited entry. Gotta sendem off cuz the Pelican is amongst them.

Someone kick my in the backside please.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2013)

bend over Bill...putting my boots on now...

...I'll be gentle...


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 1, 2013)

At times I get to a point in a build where I have to work on something I dread and just stall. Right now with the Stirling build it's the vac replacement turrets which I have to scratch build the interiors for. I know I can do it, and it'll look much better that the kit parts, but I just can't face it right now.


----------

